# USC Housing 2013



## DeathDealer (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone recommend the best neighborhoods while studying at USC. The local area, I've heard, it not so great and crime heavy. Can any locals, perhaps, provide some insight?

What are your personal plans on housing? Graduate housing?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 4, 2013)

from my understanding... avoid the hell out of living in the immediate vicinity of USC. try pasadena or further west or silverlake.


----------



## NSilverwolf (Apr 8, 2013)

My sister lived in Silverlake for a few years, and says it wasn't too far to the downtown area.  Areas of echo park are also pretty nice.


----------



## mardad (Apr 21, 2013)

The student housing just north of campus is heavily patrolled and seems safe.


----------



## AlexBSU (May 2, 2013)

I am doing student housing through USC for the 2013/2014 year. But, I currently live in Los Angeles and can give you a little advice. The area around campus is terrible, we all know that. Has been forever(I come from a long generation of Trojans and my little sister is in her undergrad currently). The north side of campus is where all the students live. If you choose to live by campus stay in the square of Hoover/Figueroa/Adams/Vermont. Ellendale is especially popular. If you feel like commuting Loz Feliz, Silverlake, Echo park and Downtown are popular. Downtown is expensive and still a little sketchy late at night. If you prefer the westside, Culver City is awesome but your commute will suck. Hope this helps a bit.


----------

